# Is my puppy a staffy or a cross??



## Labertpadrak (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first post on this forum. I bought Bindi about a month and a half ago, she was advertised as a 8 week old pedigree staffy puppy. However, after looking at some other staffy puppy pictures I'm not so sure she is 100% staffordshire. Can anyone help me figure this out?

Pictures:


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

At a glance she certainly looks like a Staffordshire.


----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like a staffy to me 
give it some time, it can be hard to tell when they are so young..


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I don't know (not too familiar with the bully breeds) but she SURE is cute!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

May likely be staff/pit/shepherd cross IMO. Neither breeds (staff or pit) are prone to that type of coloring with out it being a cross breed, plus the earset is generally indicitive of an upright ear'd breed crossed into a drop/rose shaped ear'd breed. .


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> May likely be staff/pit/shepherd cross IMO. Neither breeds (staff or pit) are prone to that type of coloring with out it being a cross breed, plus the earset is generally indicitive of an upright ear'd breed crossed into a drop/rose shaped ear'd breed. .


. 

What?......the only color that is not recognized in the APBT
Is merle......that pup looks Tri colored to me which is normal in Pit bulls....I'm not sure about AST or SBT

To the OP....its hard to say at that age.....if you don't have reg. Papers you probably won't ever know 100%


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Personally, I IMMEDIATELY thought crossed with Shar pei. The face has that look to me. Not just the loose skin, but the width of muzzle, and color. I didn't say anything before because I just am not familiar enough with the APT or AST to judge, but since others see a mix, I thought I'd throw it in.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

"Staffy" is the nickname for the Staffordshire bull terrier. and your dog doesn't look like a SBT to me


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Sorry. I thought American Staffordshire Terrier, and Staffordshire Bull Terrier were basically the same thing... again... I have only the most rudimentary knowledge of bully breeds.


----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the OP is talking about "staffordshire bull terrier" not AST or APBT and that is not a extraordinary coluring or ears for a Staffy. The wrinkles, the ears and the muzzle shape.. totally looks like a Staffy to me.. and definately no Shepard mix as far as i can see... Beautiful pup
http://www.thebestofbreeds.com/catalog/images/StaffordshireBullTerrier.jpg


----------



## Labertpadrak (Jul 26, 2010)

I did see her mother and she is a tan SBT with a dark muzzle. So I'm 50% she is a SBT, its just the other 50%. Most people that saw her thought she was a Shar Pei but I'm just not convinced?


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

See, I see the Shar Pei easily.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here PapiLove

"Staffy" Staffordshire bull terrier









"AmStaff" American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish I had a dime for every APBT puppy I've seen with that earset.


----------



## carlaxtony (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, just been reading about the staff x. We was lead to believe our pup was a staffy too.. have a little look see what you think


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> May likely be staff/pit/shepherd cross IMO. Neither breeds (staff or pit) are prone to that type of coloring with out it being a cross breed, plus the earset is generally indicitive of an upright ear'd breed crossed into a drop/rose shaped ear'd breed. .


You're kidding right. Both lines I work with throw chocolate and tan and of not the product of mixed breeding. Colbys Dinah was black and tan so yeah it's been around a LONG time. I see no GSD in that pup what so ever. I can understand shar pei though it's not unusual to have such wrinkles and features in pit types. Though laymen have mistaken their breed as pups often enough. Black and tan is less desirable in the SBT as is red nose. However haven't a less common color or even a mismark doesn't mean your dog is mixed. Red Rotts and albino Dobes are still pure bred. Not to mention you can't get a recessive color by crossing anyway so no tan point pups would result from breeding a tan point dog to a breed without tan point.
It isn't even a DQ just underirable in the sbt it's fine in the apbt. Recessive traits are hard to get rid of, even if those that pop up are not bred clearly the parents are carriers so their non tan point or red nose progeny are to and it will continue to pop up in future generations. 

The ears look fine to me and will probably change in time. This is a young pup. I don't know about sbt but apbt have nearly every ear set imaginable there are a lot of possibilities.


----------

